# Bitcoin



## Ripon

I've never been a fan. Right now I'm certainly not interested in dropping $500 on one either. With all the negativity though I am impressed it's holding $500-550. I would have thought with the $500 million loss of mt.gox that it'd be dead but it's showing an odd resilience. I would say if it fell back to a drop in the bucket I might be willing to fill the bucket up.


----------



## microprepper

It's all greek to me.


----------



## Smitty901

Scam be warned in the end they have no value


----------



## SAR-1L

Oh but Ripon, bitcoin is a great investment, probably better than gold right... 
cause if we ever lose the majority of internet/electric grid, or if government seizes digital currency for interest of national security, I am sure it will do everyone a lot of good. 

I can't wait till we are required to get our barcodes for Obamacare.


----------



## paraquack

You mean like the tattoos the Jewish people had to get in 1939?


----------



## SAR-1L

paraquack said:


> You mean like the tattoos the Jewish people had to get in 1939?


pretty much, and those nice fancy public showers... that once you go in you don't come out. Man that will be the day and it is probably coming sooner than we realize.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I don't think there is much our government were to do that would surprise me anymore..


----------



## PaulS

Beach Kowboy said:


> I don't think there is much our government were to do that would surprise me anymore..


That is just too much like saying, "Well, it can't get any worse." just before it does. You do know they are lying about the interplanetary aliens, right?


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Oh, it can get a LOT worse. They have just done so much twisting of the constitution and screwed over the public so many times. It is expected anymore.. If they were to do something RIGHT, that might just surprise me though..LOL


----------



## jimb1972

Oooh, an asset with less substance than the US dollar, I am sure there is no manipulation going on there.


----------



## Smitty901

I have 10,000 in bitcoins yea all right ,wait were did they go? Remember Obama's trick with VA medical records just hit the delete key.


----------



## tango

Let's see, you spend real money on something that does not really exist and then you are surprised when it disappears.
Gee-- what a shock--


----------



## PalmettoTree

I think bit coin was started as a practical joke to see how many would bite the bit. It has gotten out of hand. Now when it collapses people will lose a ton of money and someone will get sued or go to jail.


----------



## Silverback

It was reported that the CEO of Bitcoin First Meta committed a suspected suicide last night.
Bitcoin firm CEO found dead in suspected suicide | Fox News

Also FlexCoin Shut its doors this week due to a.... 800,000? hot wallet hack. Where they lost a shit ton of online bitcoins.
Bitcoin bank Flexcoin closes after hack attack | Technology | theguardian.com

Things seem to be going down hill fast ever since MT Gox had to slow its roll.

Edit:Added Sources


----------



## Smitty901

Joke or not people are turning up dead. Suicide ? ok if you say so.
"Ratke’s death brings the number of questionable financial sector deaths this year to eight"


----------



## Ripon

And still people pay $650 for one....today. I'd rather have a case of over priced 22lr


----------



## jimb1972

tango said:


> Let's see, you spend real money on something that does not really exist and then you are surprised when it disappears.
> Gee-- what a shock--


Just because it is made of paper and you can hold it in your hand does not mean it is real. I am not a fan of bitcoin and expect a massive con is being played on a bunch of people. As for the heists and questionable deaths, the US government would gain the most from destroying any potential challenger to the US dollar (which also does not really exist)


----------



## Smitty901

jimb1972 said:


> Just because it is made of paper and you can hold it in your hand does not mean it is real. I am not a fan of bitcoin and expect a massive con is being played on a bunch of people. As for the heists and questionable deaths, the US government would gain the most from destroying any potential challenger to the US dollar (which also does not really exist)


 I think that a lot of countries would have a problem with it not just some in the US. The people that are dropping dead are not being killed off by the government. If they are not self inflected it just means the game is getting tougher if you step out of line.
I sticking with The US dollar if it becomes worthless it is game on anyway.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Who would invest in something like Bitcoin. Some kind of "online funds'.. I just don't get it personally.. I just read yesterday where someone hacked them and stole like 6-$900,000 worth of funds.. Where does it get its value anyway?? Really, what is backing it????


----------



## Silverback

Nothing backs it cowboy. The premise is you can't forge it's notes so it is a sustainable currency that cannot be effected by overprint type inflation. That's it... no backing otherwise and it obviously is susceptible to hacks and transaction spoofs. Looks like a failed nerds dream to me. When I am at my pic I'll post a link to its origins. The original programmer was an alias no one knows the true identity except he imply he is a 30 something oriental. If so why was it coded in english? Kinda interesting that it took flight with such a wondrous start. The guy behind the alias is suspected of owning 9 billion or so coins... since each is worth 650 bucks atm.. If that is true then people need to rethink the investment. I'll post a link soon.... posting with phone now.


----------



## Silverback

Satoshi Nakamoto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Here is the guy and I was wrong about the amount it is suspected he or the unknown group had in possession. It was 1 million that was worth 1 billion us at its highest exchange rate.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Hi!
I just want to clear up some misconceptions about Bitcoin. Bitcoin is a digital, decentralized currency that is not controlled by any government or single entity. It has a supply cap of 21 million Bitcoins that will ever be produced so it is long term deflationary. Those 21M Bitcoins will take 140 years to be created at a rate of 25 BTC every 10 minutes which will cut in half in about 2016, and every 4 years after that. Bitcoin can not be counterfeited, is pseudo-anonymous, and cannot be charged back like a check or credit card (so recourse is difficult). You can send it anywhere in the world for little or no fees, so it makes transferring wealth cheap, easy, and difficult to tie to a name. 
There is a public ledger of every Bitcoin transaction that takes place, so every coin is accounted for, and for processing these transactions (mining), the miner is paid for verifying/validating the transaction with the 25BTC block reward + fees, if any. 

So you see, there are some pretty attractive traits to Bitcoin and the protocol behind it. Of course, there are also some downsides to it...
It is indeed believed that Satoshi Nakamoto controls around 1M Bitcoins. There has also been a lot of bad press surrounding the closing of MtGox (a Bitcoin exchange) and the customer funds locked away in the mess. These are not "Bitcoin" problems. Those are issues with bad programming of internet facing websites. The Bitcoin protocol is still being heavily developed and improved upon by some very brilliant developers. (BTW, it was coded in English because that is what C++ is written in, and it's the best language for the job.  )

Bitcoin is backed by nearly 31 petahashes of collective distributed computation and by the protocol itself. 
Let me ask you this; What is the USD backed by other than a government/military who forces you to accept it and will devalue it to oblivion on the whims of a few people? Definitely not Gold! This is not meant to be rude. I am really on your side and while I agree that a mass breakdown of electric/network infrastructure will render Bitcoin relatively useless, right now, it is a good thing as it puts control of your wealth back in your own hands. You are your own bank! If only to transact with someone across the globe, it has very real utility.

I prefer Silver or Gold when the $#!1 hits the fan, but for now, I do trade Bitcoin and use it to make online purchases, so I'm pro-Bitcoin!

Hopefully I covered all the bases. 
I came here to get a BoB ready. I was actually quite surprised to find a Bitcoin discussion here. 

~ZK


----------



## SAR-1L

oh man first post defending a pseudo currency... hmmm. i would rather crap in my hand and try to trade it for vegetable seeds rather than use bit coin.

plus.. zombie killer? you obviously have a lot to learn about prepping based on that stereotype.
i hope you stick around long enough to understand what prepping actually is.
rather than to just survive your walking dead fan dreams.

Edit: Not trying to be harsh mate, I understand your talking points, I think you would definitely benefit though a lot if you read some of the threads on
this forum. Survival is definitely more about, food, shelter, water. When I see someone coming in with the name zombie killer it immediately makes me
think young, gun ho, shoot em up call of duty generation. Have received a lot of wisdom from the people on this forum, hope it does the same for you.


----------



## Silverback

Yea I noticed that too Sar, he was very descriptive and correct on many points, its just his first post was a very... dangerous. Either this dude will be great to have around as he is speaking correct on most terms or... HE'S WATCHING US!!! TIN FOIL HATS ON!

What he is saying and I have said before on this forum is the Programming and cyptology behind Bitcoins system is sound. The hacks that have taken place have been in the Exchange sites no on the programming itself. Ownership of Bitcoin pieces from wallet to wallet and total amount mine-able is sound as well. 

Remember when everyone could be a billionaire in Zimbabwee? Well that type of hyperinflation spurred the desire to have a currency that had strong anti inflation properties such as bitcoins system. The problem mentioned earlier by Beach cowboy remains. There is no backing. The dollar is exchanged by a gold standard backing. There is no such thing in Bitcoin. What they want is more of an international handshake that everyone agrees it has value in trade. Hum.... ok.


----------



## ATRPrepping

I really like investing in precious metals, gold might be a bit out of my price range so silver it is, but in times of non SHTF I do like to invest in things that increase in value. For instance lets talk about apple stock, if I had any insight to what would happen to apple 15 years ago, I would dump a LOT of money into it. In 15 years from now will we be looking at bitcoin the same way we look at apple stock?

Keep in mind, bitcoin value is fake. It is not real. But then again the value of the dollar isn't real either. It's up to us to make good judgement to see if it is worthwhile do spend some of our hard earned money and invest. 

I wish I could talk to my future self. I'd invest all of my money in the next big thing, then have the biggest pad in the mountains, all prepped out, making eating MRE's having Buggout parties all the time. Until then, I'll keep on prepping and hopefully I invest in something that'll make me money.


----------



## Casie

Bitcoin?

Either it's a brilliantly unburdened, liberating, intercontinental, secure, currency which completely frees users from the psychotic, out of control banking and taxing institutions. 
OR
It is the groundwork for a soul crushing, new world order monetary system, intended to regulate, tax, restrict and monitor our every financial transaction from birth until death.


God gave mankind the perfect money- gold, silver, and platinum, made by nuclear fusion reactions in giant stars (bigger than our sun) that died and exploded, scattering matter throughout space. It then got swept up and condensed into new stars and planets. These amazing precious metals are rare, malleable, and chemically unaffected by air, moisture and even most corrosive reagents.

World-wide, forever stable money is PMs used in conjunction with some kind of PM backed currency (maybe even a gold backed bitcoin). Imagine the ease of buying anywhere in the world with a common PM backed currency and traveling with some silver in your pocket!

But it will never happen. Not in a million years. Because governments are owned by bankers. And bankers need fiat cash to continue stealing, printing, taxing, controlling, leveraging, scamming....

That dollar bill in your pocket says Federal Reserve Note. It does not say United States Note. In 1963, Kennedy began plans to reissue real United States Notes backed by silver (Executive Order 11110). It would have stripped the Federal Reserve Bank of its power to loan money to the United States Federal Government at interest, and put the privately owned FED out of business. If only.

Anyway, money is power. And the powerful will destroy entire countries and all the people in them before they will allow you to buy a Big Mac without using their fiat.

I am skipping on Bitcoin for now, but watching it with both trepidation and hope.


----------



## oldmurph58

I dont trust bitcoin, simply becouse I dont understand it. My best year I make about 40000-50000, so a lot of my money goes into livin. Apt 14500, bills and small ira probably another 14000, the rest for fun stuff, wife works too, didnt include her income. I just wouldnt take a chance on investing ln it becouse it confuses me.


----------



## Casie

Unless you are a world traveler and stay in Zimbabwe occasionally, its not all that useful at this time. Good or evil, Bitcoin is the beta test of crypto currencies. We've got time to just sit back and watch what happens. Plus, if things get bad my neighbors won't care what I have in my Bitcoin wallet. They are going to want to trade in supplies or silver. In this case, I think low tech wins.


----------



## PalmettoTree

So many do not trust currencies as they are. A minority save PM because of this lack of trust. Bitcoin is in the opposite direction. It is very difficult for me to trust such a concept. The dollar and other currencies have political and merchant acceptance as a foundation. PMs have their value commodities as a foundation. Bit coin has nothin.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I just read last week where someone "hacked" in and stole something like $1 million dollars worth and a few weeks ago someone did the same. So it doesn't seem that safe to me. I don't know much about it and do not claim to be an expert. Hell, it could be one of the best new inventions inthe world. I like how transactions are private and government can't get involved, YET. I would have liked it when I was ordering hgh and other "hormones" from overseas back in the day..


----------



## nephilim

Bitcoin is worrisome. Many people invested early on when it was worth pennies, buying up 5000 bitcoins and such like when it was worth around £0.0001 per bitcoin, and held on and now have made a tidy few million. Good for them. For now though, it is not worth it. I bought some "doge" coins, infact I bought 10'000 of them, for a grand total of £1, when they were first created. They're now worth £10, so I have made a profit. I do not expect them to be anything long term, and if they drop, I have only lost £1. There is so much fluctuation that it is going to be bad to support them.

In short, cryptocurrencies lack proper regulation and will end up being the downfall of many who hope to make a quick profit and will lose out big time.


----------



## Slippy

What's all this talk about someone who bit a coin? I bet that hurts the ole choppers. Not smart to bite a coin but what do I know?


----------



## Silverback

Beach Kowboy said:


> I would have liked it when I was ordering hgh and other "hormones" from overseas back in the day..


You should look up Silkroad, it was a Bitcoin trade site that did exactly this type of thing. It got rather dirty going far beyond the scope of something as harmless as HGH, but the premise was similar. They ended up catching the operators and shutting it down but those who bought with bitcoins were virtually untraceable.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Silverback said:


> You should look up Silkroad, it was a Bitcoin trade site that did exactly this type of thing. It got rather dirty going far beyond the scope of something as harmless as HGH, but the premise was similar. They ended up catching the operators and shutting it down but those who bought with bitcoins were virtually untraceable.


I still have my sources from back in the day so no worries about Silkroad. I did hear quite a few stories about it for a while. Hell, I was on bodybuilding message boards since boards started back in the day. You would be surprised how easy it was and still is to order stuff from overseas. All we had to do was western union money using a fake name and waive ID by using a test question and then receive a nice discreet package a few days later. I was lucky enough to never get scammed but it did happen. One 9/11 happened it made it a little harder when the Patriot Act went into play but it didn't slow things down much. hell, I remember when ecurrency and stuff were around. They ended up getting shut down which sooner or later something like that will happen with Bitcoin. When the government cant take a piece, they don't want ya to have it!!


----------



## prep4life

Bitcoin is dead. Litecoin and other alternative crypto currencies are better (alt coins).


----------



## PalmettoTree

Bitcoin_ strange idea_ participants pitiful.


----------



## jro1

Nixon Shock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this is why crypto will fail!


----------



## PalmettoTree

jro1 said:


> Nixon Shock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> this is why crypto will fail!


Good post. Good history. It clearly demonstrates why a commodity based system can only work as long as: the commodity is worth less than the conversion rate. Balance of payments net out to be equal. And the demand for money does not exceed the government's ability to find new gold. Such a system would have Russia as the economic leader today since they have the largest known gold reserves among the G8.

I think the move could have been smoother. Regardless of opinion we have the system we have.

Do you think this was the motivation behind his impeachment? clearly worse was done before and since Watergate.


----------



## Smitty901

Well when the IRS ruled them to be property that kind of put and end to my even thinking about them.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Where are all the bit coin pushers now?


----------



## Notsoyoung

Bitcoin? No Thanks.


----------



## Dogsrule

ZombieKiller said:


> Hi!
> I just want to clear up some misconceptions about Bitcoin. Bitcoin is a digital, decentralized currency that is not controlled by any government or single entity. It has a supply cap of 21 million Bitcoins that will ever be produced so it is long term deflationary. Those 21M Bitcoins will take 140 years to be created at a rate of 25 BTC every 10 minutes which will cut in half in about 2016, and every 4 years after that. Bitcoin can not be counterfeited, is pseudo-anonymous, and cannot be charged back like a check or credit card (so recourse is difficult). You can send it anywhere in the world for little or no fees, so it makes transferring wealth cheap, easy, and difficult to tie to a name.
> There is a public ledger of every Bitcoin transaction that takes place, so every coin is accounted for, and for processing these transactions (mining), the miner is paid for verifying/validating the transaction with the 25BTC block reward + fees, if any.
> 
> So you see, there are some pretty attractive traits to Bitcoin and the protocol behind it. Of course, there are also some downsides to it...
> It is indeed believed that Satoshi Nakamoto controls around 1M Bitcoins. There has also been a lot of bad press surrounding the closing of MtGox (a Bitcoin exchange) and the customer funds locked away in the mess. These are not "Bitcoin" problems. Those are issues with bad programming of internet facing websites. The Bitcoin protocol is still being heavily developed and improved upon by some very brilliant developers. (BTW, it was coded in English because that is what C++ is written in, and it's the best language for the job.  )
> 
> Bitcoin is backed by nearly 31 petahashes of collective distributed computation and by the protocol itself.
> Let me ask you this; What is the USD backed by other than a government/military who forces you to accept it and will devalue it to oblivion on the whims of a few people? Definitely not Gold! This is not meant to be rude. I am really on your side and while I agree that a mass breakdown of electric/network infrastructure will render Bitcoin relatively useless, right now, it is a good thing as it puts control of your wealth back in your own hands. You are your own bank! If only to transact with someone across the globe, it has very real utility.
> 
> I prefer Silver or Gold when the $#!1 hits the fan, but for now, I do trade Bitcoin and use it to make online purchases, so I'm pro-Bitcoin!
> 
> Hopefully I covered all the bases.
> I came here to get a BoB ready. I was actually quite surprised to find a Bitcoin discussion here.
> 
> ~ZK


To bad this guy didn't stick around, maybe he will come back (maybe he is still watching just not logged in).

I haven't read all of this topic because most posts seems to be the same, which is not understanding Bitcoin. And most posts do not understand the US Dollar either it seems.

Look at the transactions being made in real time https://blockchain.info/

This transaction just took place, click the green button to change BTC into US Dollar. https://blockchain.info/tx/f11c79103350d2d9efa91deb89cdb466ff2c3e67d9cddf2322ea39241171931a


----------



## orlandopatriot

I see a lot bashing bitcoin but it has legitimate potential. But is it an investment vehicle? Of course not. Not yet. Still speculative as to whether it will become "mainstream" down the road. But the ability to send an amount of an asset anywhere in the world fast and free has incredible potential. 

Imagine a person owes a friend in Australia $20. The cost to send today is more than the amount owed so not feasible. Bitcoin allows this transaction in minutes and at no cost. 

So you are aware I teach college economics so intrigued with bitcoin so researching and tracking constantly but do not own any at the moment so do not have an underlying reason to support it. 

However it's long run potential to global transactions is amazing. It is like email in 1990 where nobody saw a benefit but now many of us twenty years later have multiple email addresses and see incredible benefits. Bitcoin is the same way. The benefits hard to see at the moment but in ten years many will be using a bitcoin type product. 




Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## jimb1972

orlandopatriot said:


> I see a lot bashing bitcoin but it has legitimate potential. But is it an investment vehicle? Of course not. Not yet. Still speculative as to whether it will become "mainstream" down the road. But the ability to send an amount of an asset anywhere in the world fast and free has incredible potential.
> 
> Imagine a person owes a friend in Australia $20. The cost to send today is more than the amount owed so not feasible. Bitcoin allows this transaction in minutes and at no cost.
> 
> So you are aware I teach college economics so intrigued with bitcoin so researching and tracking constantly but do not own any at the moment so do not have an underlying reason to support it.
> 
> However it's long run potential to global transactions is amazing. It is like email in 1990 where nobody saw a benefit but now many of us twenty years later have multiple email addresses and see incredible benefits. Bitcoin is the same way. The benefits hard to see at the moment but in ten years many will be using a bitcoin type product.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


Possibly true, but consider your audience of survivalists. Probably not many on here willing to have a substantial portion of their assets tied up in an entirely electronic method of barter. While I am not exactly a Luddite I prefer things I can hold that cannot be taken with a few keystrokes. I have a dwolla account, but thats about as far as I will go.


----------



## orlandopatriot

Oh don't get me wrong, from a prepper or survivalist point of view a bitcoin is useless. But a person should be well diversified and not preparing only for "total collapse". 

It is more likely we will have higher than usual inflation and lower than usual economic growth in the near bad mid future. So a combination of cash, investments, assets (land, precious metals, etc.), and survivalist type items (guns, rice, freeze dried food, water filtering, etc.) must be available to prepare for any scenario. 

However, assuming the more likely "non-collapse" I was simply noting that bitcoin has potential long-term benefits and will become more useful and more beneficial as it becomes more used and more established. 


Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I have nothing against bitcoin. It has it's uses. Like stated before, especially sending money overseas.. Back in the 90's and up till about say 2007/08 I used to order "pro hormones" from online. Most of my sources were in Eastern Europe and some in s/c Americas.. We would use a few different online currencies (which are obsolete and closed down now). So who is to say this one wont close down too?

Other than that we would go to a Habib store with no cameras and send Western Union. You had to add a test question and answer so the other person could use a fake name and not have to show ID to pick it up... It was more expensive but did work well too..


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I just prefer to use cash these days. If something WERE to happen, you would have a few days to but a few extra things locally. I don't see how Bitcoin would help. That's just me though.


----------



## PalmettoTree

A currency is backed by confidence and acceptance. Bitcoin has lost its confidence and is poorly accepted. Most major currencies can be traded and transmitted electronically. Believe me I have 9 immediate family members from islands in the Pacific to the Middle East.

Granted the cost can be high depending on how your bank accounts are arranged.

Bit coin tried to step in as an alternative currency. It has failed. That is not to say the idea will never catch hold. Or has it few of us do much business in cash. Our preps are a hedged bet that both the bitcoin and modern money systems will fail.


----------



## Inor

I say this with a caveat: Bitcoin is a poor implementation of a good idea. I really do not think Bitcoin is bad in and of itself. The algorithm seems sound, at least from a high level overview. But the real problem is that it is seems to have only been adopted by dope dealers and contract hit men as its primary players. Until they can get beyond that, it is worthless.


----------



## Dogsrule

You Say Bitcoin Has No Intrinsic Value? Twenty-two Reasons to Think Again. Bitcoin Magazine

I like the last one.


----------



## lancestar2

Smitty901 said:


> Scam be warned in the end they have no value


wait are you talking about Bit coin, the US Dollar, or Monopoly money? I'm confused :-D


----------



## ZombieKiller

Hi again!
I'm glad to see that there was some healthy conversation about Bitcoin in the last months since I last visited. I see a lot of the same arguments as before, but a little more acceptance to the idea. True that Bitcoin may not be the final implementation of a crypto currency, but it is far from dead (and Litecoin is not a better crypto). Bitcoin is the first step toward removing certain powers from those that feel they don't need to follow the laws they pass in.

Bitcoin is going exactly as I had expected (from an analyst point of view) and the bear market is nearing it's end. I have been awaiting the conclusion since the blow-off bubble to $1163. Currently at $309, I expect mid $200's as a bottoming point. I have been calling this market for over two years now and with a greater than 90% accuracy. This doesn't mean that I'll be correct now, but the odds are pretty decent.







I also analyze Silver/Gold which both likely have more downside yet to come.

Contrary to what many here believe, adoption is on a constant rise. We can now spend Bitcoin at Overstock, Newegg, Gyft, Dish network, Microsoft and even Paypal has an implementation for Bitcoin (there are many others, but I just listed the bigger names). It is spreading!

I very much agree that this crowd would be some of the hardest to convince, and I'm not even trying to convince you guys, but Bitcoin is a good thing during non-SHTF times. I also agree that in the situation of collapse, hard currencies, food, water and shelter are the way to go (not USD, however).


----------



## Deebo

Inor had some strong suggestions about bitcoins.


----------



## graynomad

I just don't get Bitcoin, from what I read it's all just controlled by computer algorithms. But regardless of that, it cannot be based on anything real and it's therefore just another fiat-style currency, it could disappear at the stroke of a mouse.


----------



## jro1

Nixon Shock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> Inor had some strong suggestions about bitcoins.


Denton has some strong suggestions about such matters.

If it has no intrinsic value and you don't have it in your possession...

Then again, Denton is an unabashed silver bug, so....


----------



## Murphy

Hackers steal $5 million in attack on European bitcoin exchange - Jan. 6, 2015

Bitcoin Hacked Again


----------



## graynomad

Denton said:


> ...If it has no intrinsic value and you don't have it in your possession...


I've tried to make this argument several times on a few forums, I always get howled down by people saying how much money you can make with Bitcoin. Yes you can make money, as indeed you can on the stock market or at the race track. You can also lose money.

So while many people are riding high on the hog on such schemes right now they are based on a mixture of BS and air, both of which can vaporise at a moments notice.

I repeat *they have no intrinsic value*, if you bought into Bitcoin (or Microsoft or whatever) at 5c well done, I wish I did, just be aware of the risks.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Murphy said:


> Hackers steal $5 million in attack on European bitcoin exchange - Jan. 6, 2015
> 
> Bitcoin _exchange_ Hacked Again


FTFY 
Third party crappy security != Bitcoin. Bitcoin, the protocol, did not get hacked. There is a huge difference. When target was hacked and all those unsuspecting victims of credit card theft and information (possibly identity) theft occurred, did you go around spouting off that the USD was hacked? How about Visa? No? Why not? How about when the Playstation network was hacked? Or when Chase was hacked? The point is, it's not a hack of Bitcoin, it is shoddy third party websites that get hacked. Even well respected (as is the case with PSN or Chase) supposedly "safe" websites get hacked. 
If someone will put forth the effort to hack something, there must be value in it.


----------

